# Potato Skins?



## abandonship (Oct 12, 2007)

I am currently baking the potatoes for an hour and them stuffing them with cheese. Topping with bacon, house made guacamole, sour cream, pico de gallo, and green onion. Does anyone know how long should I be baking the potatoes to ensure a slightly crispy skin and nice interior to make mashers out of? The first few times I've baked them the skins are either too done or not done enough and the insides are still to hard for mashing.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 12, 2007)

I use EVOO on my potatoes and then roll them in Kosher salt and roast at 425*F for a hour then test with a fork if tender pull from heat if not bake in incraments of 15 mintues till tender. then when cool enough to handle do your thing with them and reheat and servre. You should have crisp skins


----------



## abandonship (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Dave. I wonder if I am just trying to be too perfect with them. Also, my heat was a little higher than your suggestion, which could be the culprit. Another batch today!


----------

